# Summer finds 2019



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Not sure what happened to or other thread??? I cant find it so I made us a new one!


----------



## Kokomorel

jmerx said:


> View attachment 22438


Nice find


----------



## Kokomorel

jmerx said:


> Not sure what happened to or other thread??? I cant find it so I made us a new one!


I know want you mean my thread has disappeared 2 times already good luck shrooming


----------



## jmerx

Kokomorel said:


> I know want you mean my thread has disappeared 2 times already good luck shrooming


It wouldnt let me even refresh it said error like it was erased r something


----------



## Kokomorel

jmerx said:


> It wouldnt let me even refresh it said error like it was erased r something


My thread was the way


----------



## jmerx

I think I might go pick some lobsters this weekend


----------



## jmerx

Oh yeah getting excited for my lobster hunt tomorrow should do pretty good!!!


----------



## jmerx

Supply guy u been out there this year yet?


----------



## jmerx

Well I got skunked on the lobsters but I found a few chants!


----------



## Skutch

Nice chants. They seem to be everywhere I turn this year. They’re the size of grapefruits this year.


----------



## jmerx

Skutch said:


> Nice chants. They seem to be everywhere I turn this year. They’re the size of grapefruits this year.


Lol I usually cant walk in the wood without find atleast a few I have so many spots now it's hard to pic and choose witch to go to


----------



## jmerx

Well I was having a crappy day until I seen this


----------



## jmerx

Pretty fresh first one this year


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

We took and dipped them in hot wing sauce then breaded them and cooked them good stuff!


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Supply guy u been out there this year yet?


I've been out for chanterells, need to get more but have been on 6 day work weeks for a bit. We went to Hawn one time to look for Lobsters, didn't have any luck but did find more chanterells.
I've not been on here for a while because all the problems with the foreign spam on here.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I've been out for chanterells, need to get more but have been on 6 day work weeks for a bit. We went to Hawn one time to look for Lobsters, didn't have any luck but did find more chanterells.
> I've not been on here for a while because all the problems with the foreign spam on here.


Yeah the spam is crazy they really need to do something about that , I was wondering haven't seen u in awhile


----------



## ckorte

Anybody confident identifying parasol mushrooms? Found some today I believe to be parasols also plenty of chanterelles and some very fresh oysters.


----------



## ckorte

Doing a spore print now can take a better picture if needed.


----------



## jmerx

Not sure in that one nice finds tho I found a chicken just alittle to old to harvest


----------



## jmerx

There should be alot of shrooms out there today with all the rain we have had!


----------



## supplyguy1973

I may try and go tomorrow, I actually got 3 days off this week.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I may try and go tomorrow, I actually got 3 days off this week.


Nice u should do pretty good I would think


----------



## jmerx

Wont be long for hens I know I'm ready!


----------



## jmerx

Have u guys been doing any good out there I haven't had anytime to go? Were r all the pics?


----------



## jmerx

Going up by hannibal this weekend and checking a few honey holes about 5 miles off the Iowa line last year I loaded up!


----------



## jmerx

this was one day of picking last year


----------



## goshawk75

Nice haul.. Still slow in central IL. What part of MO did u find those?


----------



## jmerx

goshawk75 said:


> Nice haul.. Still slow in central IL. What part of MO did u find those?


From hannibal to almost Iowa


----------



## jmerx

to bad I dont like them but I think this is the latest I've ever found a puffball!


----------



## jmerx

Just found out today my hen spots got between 5 to 7 inches of rain last weekend


----------



## jmerx

Been seeing alot of honeys around I like them deep fried best


----------



## goshawk75

View attachment 23754
View attachment 23756
View attachment 23754
View attachment 23756
jmerx, Do you know what these are. They were on a dead oak.


----------



## goshawk75

I don't know what went wrong. Coming up with an error page when trying to attach these pics.


----------



## goshawk75




----------



## jmerx

goshawk75 said:


> View attachment 23758


That is nothing good ether false or turkeytale


----------



## goshawk75

jmerx said:


> That is nothing good ether false or turkeytale


OK, thanks. Looked for hens 3 hrs in central IL. Nothing.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist

Just a crappy shelf fungus. Not poisonous but not good to eat either. Also not turkey tale.


----------



## goshawk75

Thanks. Didn't pick any. They didn't look too appetizing.


----------



## Already Gone

goshawk75 said:


> View attachment 23758


Adam Haritan(Learn Your Land) has some good info on these.
Turkey tails and their lookalikes is the video name.


----------



## jmerx

Well guys looks to be just a touch early for hens still seeing summer shrooms checked a couple trees and nothing last year I went on th 13 and 14 and was finding dead ones so should be anyday now!


----------



## billc

Biggest hen of the woods I've ever found it weighed 30 pounds


----------



## billc

Next to my size 13 boot


----------



## billc

Not sure why it posted the one pic twice


----------



## jmerx

billc said:


> Not sure why it posted the one pic twice


I found one like that before my daughter could barely hold it up nice find brother!!!


----------



## jmerx

billc said:


> Next to my size 13 boot


What county did u find it in?


----------



## billc

jmerx said:


> What county did u find it in?


Lafayette county


----------



## supplyguy1973

Going out today. I hope to find Lions Mane, Hen of the Woods, Turkey Tails, Reshi and Coral. Wish me luck


----------



## supplyguy1973

Nothing at all, it was very dry


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Going out today. I hope to find Lions Mane, Hen of the Woods, Turkey Tails, Reshi and Coral. Wish me luck


Were r the pics I had to have found something


----------



## jmerx

Lol that was suppose to say u had to have found something


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Nothing at all, it was very dry


That's a bummer


----------



## jmerx

North and west of us had more rain might need to make a road trip


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Were r the pics I had to have found something


We found a log with a ton of Chickens on it, but they were way past gone


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> We found a log with a ton of Chickens on it, but they were way past gone


I hate when I find logs like that! They r usually just past prime when i find them!


----------



## jmerx

Well I was out in the wood most the day yesterday and didn't seen any hens


----------



## Shroom Picker

jmerx said:


> Well I was out in the wood most the day yesterday and didn't seen any hens


Same here bud.


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> Same here bud.


Wth is up with that was it to dry them last couple months r what


----------



## Shroom Picker

jmerx said:


> Wth is up with that was it to dry them last couple months r what


I think so, and when it did rain the wind picked up and dried everything out.


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found this lions mane on Saturday


----------



## sb

Magnificent!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I found this lions mane on Saturday
> View attachment 23874


Holy cow u found a beauty nice one!!!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I found this lions mane on Saturday
> View attachment 23874


I found one a few days ago in someone's yard I think I'm going after dark tonight to get it I will have the wife drop me off and pick me up!


----------



## jmerx

Man that looks about valley ball size the one u got


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Man that looks about valley ball size the one u got


About the size of 2 softballs


----------



## jmerx

my friend found these today!


----------



## Canofveggies

Found a nice chicken today in St Charles, there was a lot of that coral mushroom too but I didn’t pick any. Can’t wait for those chants to start popping.


----------



## supplyguy1973

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 34952
> 
> Found a nice chicken today in St Charles, there was a lot of that coral mushroom too but I didn’t pick any. Can’t wait for those chants to start popping.


I'm ready for chanterells also


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I'm ready for chanterells also


Wth lol if I would have known that I would have looked I didnt think it had gotten warm enough yet!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I'm ready for chanterells also


Did u find them down low r up high?


----------



## jmerx

Walked for a couple hours yesterday but didnt see much a couple fawn shrooms that's about it!


----------



## jmerx

I thought u said u found some already lol


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> I thought u said u found some already lol


Haven't been looking yet but will probably go next week


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> I thought u said u found some already lol


I saw some pictures posted of chanterells in Missouri today, so I'm going tomorrow


----------



## Shroom Picker

supplyguy1973 said:


> I saw some pictures posted of chanterells in Missouri today, so I'm going tomorrow





supplyguy1973 said:


> I saw some pictures posted of chanterells in Missouri today, so I'm going tomorrow


Good luck to ya!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I saw some pictures posted of chanterells in Missouri today, so I'm going tomorrow


Yeah should he anytime still alittle early for any big batches but wont be long a few of these hot days will get them started for sure I can usually look in my yard to c if it's worth it


----------



## jmerx

Hope this rain brings some shrooms


----------



## Old Elm

jmerx said:


> Hope this rain brings some shrooms


Looking like loads of rain for you all. Good luck & keep us northern folks posted.


----------



## jmerx

Did anyone else here about the enoki mushroom getting people sick I never had them u googled them and they r Similar to the honey mushroom Looks like they're everywhere for sale wonder why it people are getting sick???


----------



## jmerx

They're tied to a listeria outbreak I just caught that


----------



## jmerx

Just ask Google though tell you everything the bacteria that got into the dirt that infects whatever's growing their Don't buy any enoki mushrooms lol


----------



## supplyguy1973

Found a few chickens yesterday and some small chanterelles a week ago


----------



## jmerx

Nice finds I'm going to check a spot this weekend


----------



## jmerx

had a good morning gave half to my brother in law so I had double that!


----------



## jmerx

They had no bugs and most r small by tomorrow they will be giants


----------



## jmerx

oh yeah chants in gravy with deer burger over rice


----------



## jmerx

Mmmmm


----------



## jmerx

So what's everyone think about the face lift for the site?


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> So what's everyone think about the face lift for the site?


I just logged on and am liking it so far


----------



## Canofveggies

Found a chicken and some chants today. It’s been a pretty good year for chickens for me, I feel like I usually only find 1 or 2 a year but today’s find was at least my 4th if not 5th I’ve found since spring. Best day for chanterelles I’ve had so far.


----------



## Canofveggies

jmerx said:


> Did anyone else here about the enoki mushroom getting people sick I never had them u googled them and they r Similar to the honey mushroom Looks like they're everywhere for sale wonder why it people are getting sick???


I do remember hearing about this, I’ve never bought any enokis but I’ve seen em growing at creve couer park in Stl. My shroom field guide lists them as inedible since the wild ones look so much like the deadly galerina, I’m sure there are ways to tell them apart but I’ve never risked it.


----------



## jmerx

I found a bag full on my way home from my froggen trip we got 120 frogs


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

I found enough hens to fill my trunk but I was about 2 weeks late on finding them


----------

